# Bellator 197: Chandler vs. Girtz



## Ryan_Stevens (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey guys what do you think who will win in the fight of Chandler vs. Girtz?
As a massive fan of Bellator, I am pretty sure that Chandler will win this battle. Because if we compare Girtz with UFC fighter Eddie Alvarez that he is just a Piece of cake.
But if Girtz wins then, that would be a signature win on his Bellator MMA resume.
Let's see
The problem is that streaming of this fight is restricted in my region and just a few hours left in this fight!
Recently I found this reference link on google: https://www.reviewsdir.com/watch-chandler-vs-girtz-live-online/ and I don't know pretty much about VPN so please guide me which VPN I can choose?


----------

